# Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Blade Engage



## sar11572 (Oct 7, 2014)

My PTO blade will not engage when lever is pushed forward. The lever does not seem to have enough tension. It happened while mowing lever still pushed forward, but blades will no longer engage. It is not the mower belt that is still intact and in good condition. 

I am hoping someone has a good idea of how to fix.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## Wonbill (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi:

Look for something interfering stick stone jamming something on the deck or pto not engaging belt properly (belt behind not in front of pully etc
Wonbill


----------

